# Thiel CS 5i



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

I have an opportunity to pick up a pair of these at a great price from a reputable person but won’t have the option to demo them in advance. Anyone have any experience with them? I of course looked up reviews but wanted some real life opinions if possible. Input is appreciated.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Ssopus said:


> I have an opportunity to pick up a pair of these at a great price from a reputable person but won’t have the option to demo them in advance. Anyone have any experience with them? I of course looked up reviews but wanted some real life opinions if possible. Input is appreciated.


They are an "acquired" taste for most. They are not nearly as clinical as most comparably priced units, warmer with a little less brilliance on the top end (not that I could hear but I have tinnitus) but the absolutely hyper accurate bass they produce must be experienced (and with proper amp that's capable of driving their less than optimal impedance load) along with some truly spectacular imaging and staging. They are quite large in person and need an adequately sized room to really blossom. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

daloudin said:


> They are an "acquired" taste for most. They are not nearly as clinical as most comparably priced units, warmer with a little less brilliance on the top end (not that I could hear but I have tinnitus) but the absolutely hyper accurate bass they produce must be experienced (and with proper amp that's capable of driving their less than optimal impedance load) along with some truly spectacular imaging and staging. They are quite large in person and need an adequately sized room to really blossom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the intuitive response. Sold my Martin Logan’s a couple of moths ago so I’m using my DQ-10’s for the moment but looking for a cost effective replacement. Have a couple of Krell kma 100s for power. Not wanting to break the bank. Primarily used BP 2000s for the last few years to give you an idea of what I’ve grown accustomed to. Just didn’t want to throw the cash at the Thiels then not be completely happy with them though they would probably resell easily but hate to eat shipping and still be looking.

Btw..listening room is approx 20x25


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Ssopus said:


> Thank you very much for the intuitive response. Sold my Martin Logan’s a couple of moths ago so I’m using my DQ-10’s for the moment but looking for a cost effective replacement. Have a couple of Krell kma 100s for power. Not wanting to break the bank. Primarily used BP 2000s for the last few years to give you an idea of what I’ve grown accustomed to. Just didn’t want to throw the cash at the Thiels then not be completely happy with them though they would probably resell easily but hate to eat shipping and still be looking.
> 
> Btw..listening room is approx 20x25


Wow... talk about switching things up!

Electrostats to Dahlquist/Marantz Old Skool to BiPolars you're really running the gambit there.

The Krells will do the Thiels justice as long as you don't go silly with the volume knob. When I heard them they were on a pair of Adcom GFA555's bridged mono (50% more than they are rated for) so the bass was effortless even at high volume. They won't have the infrasonic output of the BP2000s but the accuracy of especially the midbass region will be way beyond what you've heard out of any of the above mentioned loudspeakers. The Def Techs used Vifa drivers up top IIRC and while quite pleasing they weren't always the most detailed (possibly related to some deficiencies in crossover design for cost efficiency) and IMO the BP design muddied the soundstage. Without getting into some exotic point source coaxial designs or ultra wideband, the Thiels had one of the most coherent soundstages I'd heard from a multi-way alignment.

The Thiel accuracy in crossover design, phasing and tonality is really a step above all of these (the DQs come close but are hamstrung by older components that aren't manufactured to the same tolerances) and punch above their weight class. I never could afford Thiel in my home but then my listening room is too small for them anyway. My A/D/S L810 speakers are all that I need and I'm a silk dome fanatic... that to say this... the Thiel CS5i was as close to the warm, laid back dome sound as I've ever heard coming from metal domes and a 5" cone in the lower mids. (Worked in retail where all the current model stuff we're discussing were sold and had Kipsch, DQ, Altec Lansing VoT and other older HiFi speakers I inherited from my parents. Never got into the big amps at home as the tube stuff I inherited pushed me towards the high efficiency, high impedance crowd.)

You're listening room is borderline small for the speakers mentioned here but nothing to be worried about and certainly better than most that aren't relegated to an open basement with concrete everywhere...


----------

